# Home wanted for Mayo a real lovebug



## hett (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi all

Friday before last, I went and picked up my latest foster cat that had just flew in from Cyrpus via Cyprus Pride rescue.

I can honestly say hand on heart that Mayo is a real lovebug he is the most affectionate, adorable and loveable cats I have ever come across.

Well what else can I tell you about Mayo, well, some cats like to play, some like to be outdoor adventurers, all that Mayo wants is YOU, all he craves is the opportunity to either sit near you, on you or with you. He is the most loving cat I have ever come across, he will lay on his back and let you stroke his tummy whilst he then closes his eyes and kneads those imaginary biscuits in the air in pure contentment, he will curl up next to you equally or you can cradle him like a baby, whilst he again makes those biscuits yet again. He is also a chatty cat, who will verbally greet you when you have been away from him. 

My friend has recently been to visit and she also said he is adorable, she wished she could have him, but she already has 3 dogs and 2 cats. This is now my 5th foster cat, every cat is different in its own little way, but Mayo is certainly tops for affection. 

All he needs is that someone to give him a home.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Aww he is a gorgeous boy!! I hope he finds his forever home very very soon x


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I have said this before but I thought these cats were coming in from abroad to homes, not coming in looking for homes. 

While it is sad that these cats are looking for homes, we have enough cats already in UK rescues.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's what I thought too C&M - cats already had homes lined up, or were still abroad asking for homes here. Why bring in cats to an already over crowded rescue situation? 

Fostering is a wonderful thing to do though - don't get me wrong. I have great admiration for those that do it. I just thought this was different.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

It is a shame some people want to make an issue of this, but at the end of the day what hett is doing and what I am doing is not illegal or immoral and if we choose to help animas from abroad that is our business. 
We certainly do not have to justify ourselves to you two.

You have said in the past you do not agree with it now just let it go - I have no intention of stopping my assistance to animals overseas so you are just wasting your time with these nasty comments.

For more compassionate animal lovers you can see more about helping animals abroad on my FB pages here

World Animal Friends | Facebook


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Why I do understand both points of views, a cat is a cat, so for me one less on the streets is worth it. Wether from UK, Greece or China, some countries have it really difficult and it´s questions of falling for the individual cat...just my opinion


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

The comments are not nasty. No one has suggested this is illegal. You cannot censor people; this is a public forum and I think it is a valid question/point to raise.

I must admit I don't really understand why this is being done. The rescue crisis here in the UK is something which I find heartbreaking to behold, although I can understand that some of the strays abroad must seem equally pitiful.

Scatchy, I did not realise until recently that this sort of thing went on, I have heard of people holidaying abroad, finding a stray and then paying to bring them home because they become attached. I had never heard of stray animals being brought over here to find homes though. 

Out of interest, How is this sort of thing funded; it must be incredibly expensive? And is there a reason why they cant find homes where they are?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

We've been thro all this before on the forum and most people seemed to think we should _focus on the cats_ and leave other people to help cats...in fact any animals...in the way they think appropriate.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

When i went on holiday to spain i fed the strays everyday the learnt which was my door and came on que every night,one was pregnant she was a gorgeous tortie she gained my trust enough to come in the room and walk around.I have pics to this day of her.

The day we came home i was sad as i knew when the cats come round that night i wouldnt be there and someone else would have prob be in my room who may not like cats and may shoe them away and the cats would be confused why they want getting no more food it was sad.

I got told by the spanish that i was cruel to feed them as is was keeping them alive and nurished just enough to reproduce.

These cats were skin and bone.

Iv never forgot about them though.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> When i went on holiday to spain i fed the strays everyday the learnt which was my door and came on cue every night,one was pregnant she was a gorgeous tortie she gained my trust enough to come in the room and walk around.I have pics to this day of her.
> 
> The day we came home i was sad as i knew when the cats come round that night i wouldnt be there and someone else would have prob be in my room who may not like cats and may shoe them away and the cats would be confused why they want getting no more food it was sad.
> 
> ...


Well, living in Spain I can tell you that those that feed cats have to hide to do so. My aunt and her friend feed some ferals and some deliberately abandoned and they have even received poison threats. Spain is not a cat country and you just see cats everywhere it is too sad. Even in the shelter I voluntereed in, they just kept coming in and some in really bad conditions, so if anyone tells me they are getting a cat from Spain, they will only receive encouragement from me, some countries really just have it worse than others.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Forgot to add,whilst in spain a local hair dresser was talking to me about the cat situation in spain and she had what i thought was a great idea to help the cats there.

She said when all the holiday makers were due to to home if they left their left over change from their euros behind this could go into a kitty to help a spay and neuter program,the cats would then get the tip of their ear removed so they wernt recaptured.

I thought this was a good idea as people normally leave thier euros in the hotel room after as a tip,Or at least we do.


----------



## hett (Nov 11, 2012)

Just a few things I would like to say about points raised. 

All animals wherever they come from are entitled to a safe and loving home and does it therefore matter the country of their origin. Is a cat/dog in the UK more worthy than from somewhere else? Would you object if someone in Portugal for example, wanted to adopt a cat/dog from the UK? 

Mayo was trying to find a home directly from the Cyprus rescue for over year and a half, so I offered to foster and he now has a forever home which he will be going to on Sunday.  

There are still far far more safe havens for animals in the UK, than Cyprus, any other European country and the US for that matter, where they still actually gas their animals to death in chambers. I know of people that adopt from the US into the UK. Overall % wise the people in the UK are probably greater animal lovers than most of their European counterparts, which is why although the situation here is not great the situation in other places is much worse.

The situation in the UK is not going to be impacted by a cat like Mayo coming in, the only thing that will make any impact is for people to spay and neuter their pets. At least cats like Mayo have had this done, they are disease free, injected, chipped etc 

Regards
hett


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad Mayo has found the perfect loving home which is much deserving.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi! I want to adopt a puppy from cyprus pride house, how was the procedure?


----------



## hett (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi

The best contact is to email [email protected] in regards to the adoption of a pupppy. If you are talking about Piper's puppies, they are adorable. Any problems let me know.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

hett said:


> Hi
> 
> The best contact is to email [email protected] in regards to the adoption of a pupppy. If you are talking about Piper's puppies, they are adorable. Any problems let me know.


We were going to but there were none left! :0 xxx
hope the get fab homes though


----------

